# 2016 flood report



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is the situation at Browder's, the west ramp is closed, the east ramp is fine, you can launch at the top of the hill and park in the grass, Bruce.

The last I checked 93200 cfs was the discharge.
So everyone fish somewhere else to be safe. The water is moving extremely fast and any little situation can quickly become disaster when swift waters are concerned.
I did chunk a slab at the gar who were rolling close to the east ramp, just to prove to Raysor I would fish today, but no takers.
I checked on my boat in the lake at Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina, and the dock had a couple of feet over it. It did not look overly dirty inside Beacon's, I will try to get out later if the lake comes down to see the overall situation.
If it comes down so I don't have to wade to the boat.
Time to BBQ.
:walkingsm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There have been so many floods lately you need to get more specific than just a year in your title..... :frown:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Any dam pics?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Can't get pics to load


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

*great report. 59 was still closed around Shepard last I heard.*


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

As I understand it the most ever released was 110,600 CFS in 1994.
http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.tfma.org/resource/resmgr/imported/Rain by the Cubit.pdf


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Any dam pics?


Flew over today in neighbor's chopper. Amazing is an understatement. Can't load pics.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Saved,

Thanks for that report - that is new information for me. In 1994 the area received 23 inches of rain, the flow reached 110,600 cfs and the level reached 134.38 ft.
Amazing.

Gary


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryI said:


> Saved,
> 
> Thanks for that report - that is new information for me. In 1994 the area received 23 inches of rain, the flow reached 110,600 cfs and the level reached 134.38 ft.
> Amazing.
> ...


 I think 94 is when they closed 59 at the San Jacinto river at Humble for a week also.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

cool I knew it was in early 90's but I couldn't remember how much flow it was. I think that was the flood that breached the levy protecting City of Liberty and flooded quite a bit of the west side of the city.

What going to make this really bad around here is that we got an easy 10" of rain here locally North of Dayton.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh yeah we could be bad in liberty


----------



## JebLee (Jun 4, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook yesterday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JebLee (Jun 4, 2014)

JebLee said:


> Saw this on Facebook yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never mind, pic won't load

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JebLee (Jun 4, 2014)

JebLee said:


> Saw this on Facebook yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Went toHumble yesterday around 2 and came back this morning. Had to go from Onalaska thru Coldspring to Cleveland via FM 2025--came in to Hwy 59 at LOVES Truck stop. No Probs--almost same distance to my son's in Eagle Springs as taking 59 but slower time wise


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The 93,000+ discharge is working. TRA has pulled 5.6 inches out of the lake in 24 hours.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pics of dam 5/28/16


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

#2 of 4


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

#3


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

#4


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's flooding but the lake looks good.
White bass are strong in 10-17' fow on slabs.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - Thanks for the pics


----------

